# Amura milling machine



## ElectronTech (Oct 17, 2014)

I have opportunity to buy an Amura mill which is a Bridgeport clone.  Is anyone familiar with this manufacturer and are parts available?  I can find very little info on this brand.

I am going to use it for hobby use in my garage so it won't be heavily used.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 17, 2014)

If you can get it cheap enough, it works, and it's not beat to death, go for it.  There aren't that many manufactures of BP clones, but a lot of brand names that were made in the same factory.  The early (70's/80's) ones that were made in Taiwan were pretty interchangeable with BP parts, if it is later and made in China, then parts are a crap shoot.


----------

